# Ellipsis 8 tablet need help



## BlueSayianMonkey (Jan 6, 2019)

can I screen mirror my phone to my tablet


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.springdesign.screenshare.tablet&hl=en_US


----------

